# Ivomec/ Ivermectin product question - injectable as a drench



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I want to have Ivermectin injectable on hand as I use herbal wormer, but don't want to be caught without a chem if needed. I want to use the injectable as a drench though. Below is the product description sent from my local farm and feed. Is this the correct one? I yes, dosage suggestions? 1cc per 85lbs?
Thanks, Caryn


IVOMEC® 1% INJECTION FOR CATTLE AND SWINE
Merial
(ivermectin)
NADA 128-409, Approved by the FDA
67306, 67307, 67308, 67309
1% Sterile Solution
A Parasiticide for the Treatment and Control of Internal and External Parasites of Cattle and Swine
Consult your veterinarian for assistance in the diagnosis, treatment and control of parasitism.
INTRODUCTION
IVOMEC® (ivermectin) is an injectable parasiticide for cattle and swine. One low-volume dose effectively treats and controls the following internal and external parasites that may impair the health of cattle and swine: gastrointestinal roundworms (including inhibited Ostertagia ostertagi in cattle), lungworms, grubs, sucking lice, and mange mites of cattle; and gastrointestinal roundworms, lungworms, lice, and mange mites of swine. Discovered and developed by scientists from Merck Research Laboratories, ivermectin is a novel chemical entity. Its convenience, broad-spectrum efficacy, and safety margin make IVOMEC Injection a unique product for parasite control of cattle and swine.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Ivomec/ Ivermectin product question - injectable as a dr*

Yes That's the one I use, my dosage is 1cc per 35lbs orally.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Ivomec/ Ivermectin product question - injectable as a dr*

Thanks for quick reply.
Do you use it on pregnant does?
Caryn


----------



## icboers (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Ivomec/ Ivermectin product question - injectable as a dr*

We use the injectable orally at 1cc per 50lbs.

We have since switched to the horse paste since it is cheaper and easier to give. Plus the goats like the apple flavor.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ivomec/ Ivermectin product question - injectable as a dr*



SandStoneStable Farm said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> Do you use it on pregnant does?
> Caryn


Ivermectin is safe for preggers...the Ivermectin Plus is the one that is questionable.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Ivomec/ Ivermectin product question - injectable as a dr*

the one that you listed IS safe for pregnant does. 
Ivomec + - is not
Valbazen - is not


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Ivomec/ Ivermectin product question - injectable as a dr*

Great thanks guys!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ivomec/ Ivermectin product question - injectable as a dr*

Yep, the others are right. The ivomec injectable, we've used here (given orally) and have had great results with it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ivomec/ Ivermectin product question - injectable as a dr*

IvomecPlus is safe - I asked my vet and it says so on the label

both can be given at the rate of 1cc per 20lbs others do differently but I have found this works and is closer to the conversion rates of how many milligrams per ml etc


----------

